# First bow tie



## Texasstate (Jun 8, 2018)

Ebony butterfly in cypress slab 
Pretty excited how it looks for my first attempt

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 9, 2018)

Beautiful job  nice slab too.


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 9, 2018)

Really well done!


----------



## phinds (Jun 9, 2018)

very nicely done. lines look perfect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brown down (Aug 22, 2018)

Nicely done. Is that a piece you are planning on using for a pieced furniture or just practice. If it's a piece you are going to use I would add at least one more and prob make the bow tie a tad beefier in the middle but wish my first one looked like that


----------



## DKMD (Aug 23, 2018)

That looks great!


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 23, 2018)

Sweet! bet that slab will look great when the finish hits it.....


----------

